# E-Pipe



## Norman Anderson (4/11/20)

I'm looking for an e-pipe for my dad as I have managed to get my dad after 50 years of stinkies to start vaping. He told me that the only thing that he miss is his pipe.

The problem is I have looked almost everywhere, but with no luck to find an e-pipe for my dad.

Yes, I have tried one on e-bay....but I would most definately not give that to my dad.

Is there perhaps anyone on Gauteng with one that they are not using?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (4/11/20)

Norman Anderson said:


> I'm looking for an e-pipe for my dad as I have managed to get my dad after 50 years of stinkies to start vaping. He told me that the only thing that he miss is his pipe.
> 
> The problem is I have looked almost everywhere, but with no luck to find an e-pipe for my dad.
> 
> ...


@Zeki Hilmi 

I know voodoo vapor has made some beautiful custom pipes in the past so perhaps @Zeki Hilmi can let you know of he is still making etc etc.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Norman Anderson (4/11/20)

Christos said:


> @Zeki Hilmi
> 
> I know voodoo vapor has made some beautiful custom pipes in the past so perhaps @Zeki Hilmi can let you know of he is still making etc etc.


Thank you, I will find out from them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (4/11/20)

@RenaldoRheeder dont you have a voodoo pipe to show the man?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (4/11/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/voodoo-e-pipe.t53723/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (4/11/20)

Norman Anderson said:


> I'm looking for an e-pipe for my dad as I have managed to get my dad after 50 years of stinkies to start vaping. He told me that the only thing that he miss is his pipe.
> 
> The problem is I have looked almost everywhere, but with no luck to find an e-pipe for my dad.
> 
> ...


Dude you got awesome skills ,why don't you make him one?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/11/20)

Christos said:


> @RenaldoRheeder dont you have a voodoo pipe to show the man?



I suppose I do 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Norman Anderson (5/11/20)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I suppose I do
> 
> Now that is some serious skill and passion to build a pipe like that
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## adriaanh (10/11/20)

https://blckvapour.co.za/collection...peonly-vpipe-iii-ebony-e-pipe-18350-1-2ml-kit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

